# Fajita Pit on wheels I built



## Outcast

A friend of mine and I got together for a fun little tailgating project. Serves well for steaks, fajitas, etc Oh, and doubles as a good ole fashion firepit to hang by. Has a wood bar and an icechest holder for your beer....uh, I mean, cokes 

Just thought I would share one of our little projects 

Brice


----------



## ReelWork

Pretty slick little setup!


----------



## atcNick

Nice! 


-Nick


----------



## RB II

Sweet setup. I would add two swing away bar stools to each side of the table (not that you asked for advise). Very cool.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard

Do you need fenders?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatsmaster14

HydraSports said:


> Sweet setup. I would add two swing away bar stools to each side of the table (not that you asked for advise). Very cool.


X2 that would be cool


----------



## C.Hern5972

very cool set up Brice


----------



## mikereds

sweet set up......


----------



## cominahead

thats pretty kickass


----------



## saltwatersensations

Nice!!, but unless that cooler is for Dr.Peppers you dont plan on holding enough beer for this guy! :tongue:


----------



## Outcast

We actually thought of that but there was not enough room for 2 per side when they were swung in. I am building a second rig right now and may have room to do so. I also thought about having them telescope in/out with hitch pins like on your truck/trailer hitch.
I'll take all the suggestions you guys want to throw at me  It's metal and it can be cut/changed/welded no problem 

I'll post some pic of build #2 shortly. My friend and I bought enough material for two of these things so we could each have one...

Thanks for the input and compliments!

Brice



HydraSports said:


> Sweet setup. I would add two swing away bar stools to each side of the table (not that you asked for advise). Very cool.


----------



## kim e cooper

Very nice!!


----------



## vt_fish02

I would consider putting an orange reflective triangle or tape under your fire pit to keep some idiot from ruining your new tailgating rig...i wish i had one of those!


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Vert nice!


----------



## speckledred

Utilizing swing away structuring & hitch pins you could probably have up to 4 seats. Same process applies to the size of the ice chest holder considering a couple of folks mentioned that the cooler in the pics didn't hold enough cold bee... err ahh Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice!!


----------



## fangard

vt_fish02 said:


> I would consider putting an orange reflective triangle or tape under your fire pit to keep some idiot from ruining your new tailgating rig...i wish i had one of those!


From a street legal standpoint, it probably needs lights.


----------



## Conrad D

how much? I want one.


----------



## sawgrass

Thats pretty cool!


----------



## Pier Pressure

Looks good, I would add a gusset where the square tubing does the Z in the frame. One on each 90*. Just sayin'.


----------



## songogetme

Great idea! I think you need to add some springs or torsion bars because it will jump all over the road as is.


----------



## Justin_Smithey

That is pretty cool!


----------



## JFolm

Have an extra end cap laying around that I could have?


----------

